# 하루 시작, 하루의 끝을 영어로 어떻게 표현하나요?



## jenny suh

하루 시작..
at the start or beginning of the day

하루의 끝

at the end of the day

을 이렇게 표현하는게 아닌 것 같은데...

자연스러운 표현 알려주시면 감사하겠습니다.!


----------



## t k

They sound good to me.

Or, "of *a* day"  --- tk


----------



## Nijia

Near the end of the day？


----------



## Yalli

full sentence Please.


----------

